# fruit flies



## dino (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,

What kind of fruit flies would be best for L-1 spiny flower nymphs? Drosophila melenogaster or Drosophila hydei?


----------



## Leah (Jun 22, 2005)

D. hydeii have a better meat ratio.


----------

